# Marketing für qualifizierte Maßnahmen zum Abbau von psychischem Terror am Arbeitsplatz



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Es el título de un capítulo de libro. Lo repito: Marketing für qualifizierte Maßnahmen zum Abbau von psychischem Terror am Arbeitsplatz

El libro: _Bildungsmarketing. Band 4, Series: Betriebliche Bildung - Erfahrungen und Visionen. _Sólo tengo esto como referencia adicional: Bildungsmarketing

Mi traducción del título del capítulo: Comercialización de las medidas para reducir el terror psicológico en los lugares de trabajo.

Nota: al parecer es "psychischen", con n, pero no estoy seguro. Cualquier apoyo para lograr la traducción adecuada es bienvenido.


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> Nota: al parecer es "psychischen", con n, pero no estoy seguro. Cualquier apoyo para lograr la traducción adecuada es bienvenido.




Marketing für qualifizierte Maßnahmen zum Abbau von *psychischem* Terror am Arbeitsplatz !


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por confirmar la palabra, Tonerl. ¿Algún comentario acerca de la traducción del título?


----------



## elroy

¿Por qué no tradujiste "qualifizierte"?
"Las medidas", no: "medidas" a secas. 
Aparte de esos dos puntos me parece bien.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias elroy. Porque son mis primeros pasos con otros idiomas y de pronto tengo deslices involuntarios. Qué tal así, ahora:

- Comercialización de medidas adecuadas / idóneas / calificadas para reducir el terror psicológico en los lugares de trabajo

Me inclino por "adecuadas". ¿Confirmas o sugieres otra?


----------



## elroy

No estoy del todo seguro, pero creo que más de "adecuadas" serían _de alta calidad_.

_Comercialización de medidas de alta calidad para reducir el terror psicológico en los lugares de trabajo_

Te lo tendría que confirmar un hablante nativo del alemán.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias elroy. De acuerdo contigo: la confirmación de un nativo sería de gran ayuda, porque decir "medidas de alta calidad" en este contexto suena algo extraño (no digo que sea del todo errado, pero en definitiva no es parte de las expresiones usuales, ni entre especialistas). Esperemos un poco. Saludos .


----------



## Tonerl

Kommerzialisierung *"qualitativ hochwertiger Maßnahmen"* um Psychoterror am Arbeitsplatz zu reduzieren
Comercialización de *"medidas de alta calidad"* para reducir el terror psicológico en los lugares de trabajo

A mi parecer y por el mero hecho de no ser corriente usar en este caso la expresíon *„medidas de alta calidad”*, mejor sería decir *“medidas adecuadas"*

Kommerzialisierung *“geeigneter/angemessener Maßnahmen”* um Psychoterror am Arbeitsplatz zu reduzieren
Comercialización de *"medidas adecuadas"* para reducir el terror psicológico en los lugares de trabajo 

Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias elroy y Tonerl. Considerando la aclaración que ya hiciste, Tonerl, acerca de las traducciones adicionales al alemán, queda entonces "medidas adecuadas". Hilo concluido . Hasta pronto .


----------



## elroy

risingmoon said:


> "medidas adecuadas"


 Para mí no es una traducción adecuada.  Las medidas podrían ser adecuadas por cualquier razón; "medidas adecuadas" serían "_angemessene/angebrachte/passende_ Maßnahmen". "_Qualifizierte_ Maßnahmen" expresa más; se trata concretamente de _condiciones de calidad_ que han sido cumplidas. Parece ser un término técnico en alemán (la tercera acepción en el Duden), y mi colega la traductora de España, que mencioné en otro hilo, me comenta que también en castellano se podría decir "medidas calificadas" como término igual de técnico.


----------



## risingmoon

Agradezco tu persistencia, elroy. Tiene pleno sentido lo que explicas (pensando en los procesos de acoso psicológico, lo entiendo como medidas que han sido probadas en múltiples ocasiones y han dado buenos y similares resultados, en función de determinadas expectativas), por lo cual no tengo inconveniente en hacer el ajuste por "medidas calificadas" (véase acepción 2: http://dle.rae.es/?id=6o3MXWt). Cabe señalar que es algo que puede enriquecer y fortalecer el campo de estudio científico del _mobbing_, por eso apoyo y fomento, en la medida que me es posible, la labor de traducción en esta área de conocimiento en particular. Muchas gracias .


----------



## elroy




----------



## Tonerl

elroy,

ich möchte deine *"qualifizierten Maßnahmen"* keineswegs in Abrede stellen, mögen sie sich auf Spanisch vielleicht gut anhören, aber für deutsche Ohren klingen *"geeignete/passende Maßnahmen"* auf jeden Fall besser und da ich kein hispanohablante bin, hielt ich meine Übersetzung (und halte sie weiterhin) für absolut angebracht !!!


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> deine *"qualifizierten Maßnahmen"*


 Das sind doch nicht „meine“ qualifizierten Maßnahmen, die stehen doch im Originaltext so.  Und die Befeutung ist nun mal anders als „geeignet/passend“.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Das sind doch nicht *„meine“* qualifizierten Maßnahmen, die stehen doch im Originaltext so.  Und die *Befeutung* ist nun mal anders als „geeignet/passend“.



Ich nehme ganz stark an, dass du dich nur vertippt hast und *"Bedeutung"* meintest; das passiert uns allen hin und wieder ! 

Und die "qualifizierten Maßnahmen" sind natürlich nicht *deine*, damit nahm ich nur Bezug auf obigen Vorschlag, den du risingmoon gemacht hattest.


----------

